# how to move the web, from centos to freebsd..



## cruzler (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear, all..

I am sorry  before if my question is too silly..
I have a problem with my server.. i have server which is running by centos, n there is mailserver by qmail, n webserver by apache..

The question i want to ask is, how could i move the webserver which is based on centos-linux to freebsd which is based on unix?

Thanks,

Cruz


----------



## icer (Apr 8, 2009)

install qmail and Apache on freebsd machine, copy http.conf and qmail.conf (or what ever config file for qmail). if you use mysql for storage user data you need to dump base from centos machine and install it on freebsd machine. if you have some data on centos web server you need to copy it on freebsd machine in Apache location


----------



## rhyous (Apr 8, 2009)

You may be better off not copying the .conf files exactly, but more opening them and comparing.

CentOS and FreeBSD are going to put things in different paths.

Apache installs and used /usr/local/www/data/apache22 as its default web path.  Of course you can pretty much use or create new paths or do what you want.

You have to make sure that if you use the CentOS apache configuration file, you create the path it is using on your FreeBSD server and put the web site in that path.

If you use the default FreeBSD path, then you put the web site there and change the conf file to point to that location and any file permissions in httpd.conf to give permissions to that folder structure.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 8, 2009)

icer said:
			
		

> install qmail and Apache on freebsd machine, copy http.conf and qmail.conf (or what ever config file for qmail). if you use mysql for storage user data you need to dump base from centos machine and install it on freebsd machine. if you have some data on centos web server you need to copy it on freebsd machine in Apache location



Whoaa..so what i need to do is only copy qmail n http.conf? and use mysqldump to convert mysql data, right? is there any different type of file from centos to freebsd, sir?



			
				rhyous said:
			
		

> You may be better off not copying the .conf files exactly, but more opening them and comparing.
> 
> CentOS and FreeBSD are going to put things in different paths.
> 
> ...



whoa..roger that,sir..okey..i would try to comparing it first..i just worried if there is different type of file from centos n freebsd, is it possible to happen? or is it maybe there is different configuration (on apache,mysql) which is freebsd need n centos doesn't need it to run?


----------



## rajarshimdas (Apr 10, 2009)

Is is absolutely necessary to use qmail? Possibly the centos server also uses djbdns. 

In case you just want a web and mail server setup in FreeBSD, visit the following link:

http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4

I used the setup in past and is still working great. The DNS setup is not describe here, you may want to visit:

http://www.djbdnsrocks.org/


----------



## cruzler (Apr 13, 2009)

rajarshimdas said:
			
		

> Is is absolutely necessary to use qmail? Possibly the centos server also uses djbdns.
> 
> In case you just want a web and mail server setup in FreeBSD, visit the following link:
> 
> ...



Wooo..thanks a lot sir..! i like link no. 1, but about djbdns, is it more better than bind sir? because i never use djbdns before, n usually use bind for my dns server..so, i don't know much about it..


----------



## rajarshimdas (Apr 13, 2009)

If you are comfortable using bind, continue using it. I find djbdns quite simple and easy to use as well as secure. You can install djbdns from ports collection (/usr/ports/dns/djbdns) if you want to try it out.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 14, 2009)

Hoo.. i see.. okey sir..thanks a lot for ur clue..


----------

